# The Lord's Supper



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know of a link to free graph crochet directions for The Lord's Supper? I've searched, but can't seem to find it free. I'd love to make it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you mean the Last Supper? I looked for a while but couldn't find it free anywhere. You can get it on eBay starting as low as $5.00. Sorry I couldn't be more help. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Crochet-pattern...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I looked, but didn't readily find any free pattern available.

You can check...
http://home.inreach.com/marthac/relig.html

Might find it here. Requires registration
http://crochetpatternlibrary.com/

http://www.countryyarns.com/hc001.htm
FILET CROCHET RELIGIOUS CHARTS ($9.95)
by Lisa Kay Smith 
The patterns you've been asking for! The Last Supper (2 versions), Madonna and Child, The Lord's Prayer (2 versions), The Lord is My Shepherd, The Crucifixion, Love One Another, It Came to Pass, The Beatitudes, Bedtime Prayer, and Praying Hands. Has the usual instructions, plus finished sizes with size 10 and size 20 crochet thread


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Do you mean the Last Supper? I looked for a while but couldn't find it free anywhere. You can get it on eBay starting as low as $5.00. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Crochet-pattern...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


This is what I'm looking for. I guess free isn't to be found. Thank you.


----------

